# Rent Allowance, applying?



## thomaska (4 Jun 2008)

Hey folks, as far as I know I'm eligable for rent allowance, I'm on disability allowance but does anybody know how to go about applying for it?
Do I have to be in accommodation first? Is there help with a deposit?
Is there a set amount? 
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## belini (4 Jun 2008)

Hi Thomaska
The amount you'll be given depends on where in the country you are living and your family circumstances. A single person in Dublin must look for a property of no more than 400 euro per month. If you have a child, no more than 1000 euro per month, and two or more children, no more than 1200 per month. If you have a partner living with you who works full time, you wont' qualify if they are working full time regardless of the fact that you are on disability.
Rent allowance is paid by the community welfare officer of your local health centre. Sometimes they can be flexible with rent ceilings if rents in the area are above the general ceilings. If you've never seen your local CWO you'll need to ring and find out what their clinic times are, as they are gnerally only available to the public at specific times. You'll probab;y need your PPS number and some ID. You will also need to be registered on the local authority housing list (so ring them for an application form). The CWO will give you a form to fill in which will have to be signed by the new landlord to confirm the rent (if its above the ceiling, the CWO will refuse to pay towards it). The form will need to be stamped by the local authority to confirm you are on the housing list and then returned to the CWO.
In relation to the deposit, some CWO's will help with the deposit, others wont, again it can depend on your circumstances. One of the probs with rent allowance is the CWOs pay rent in arrears and landlords more often than not want it in advance each month.

Hope this helps!


----------



## thomaska (4 Jun 2008)

Hi Belini, really appreciate the help.
I was recently told I need to be in private rented accommodation to get on the housing list and where I'm presently living doesn't count, lease is up in a few days and not possible to renew (nothing shady). Single, living in Dublin, it's massively unlikely that there's anything available for 400euro per month in the Dublin area, sharing isn't really an option.
Is it possible that 400 plus my own contribution from my allowance is a go?


----------



## gipimann (5 Jun 2008)

The maximum rent limit for qualifying for Rent Supplement for a single person in the Dublin area is €130 per week, not €400 per month.   This amount is due for review by Dept of Social and Family Affairs (who set the limits) in July 2008 - at this time there's no way of knowing if the limit will change.

Exceptions to the max rent limit may be made, depending on individual circumstances.   You should contact the CWO in the area you hope to live in for advice - the fact that you've got to move in the near future, and your source of income may allow some leeway, even on a temporary basis.


----------



## belini (5 Jun 2008)

Hi again Thomaska
Unfortunately it can be very hard to find somewhere at the levels set for a single person outside of shared accommodation and bedsits etc. The levels must have increased recently so sorry about the misinformation ( I had checked them on the citizens information site before posting but they must not be up to date). As Gipmann said, the best place to start is by talking to the local CWO. As far as I am aware it is unlikely they'll allow you to contribute more from your allowance to increase the ceiling as they base their calculations on affordability for social welfare payments. You'll need the rest of your allowance for day to day necessities, utilities etc and may not be able to afford these if you are paying a larger contribution to your rent. You will still have to contribute a small amount from your weekly allowance at the existing levels.


----------



## thomaska (5 Jun 2008)

It's all so messy, limit being 520 per month.
How is it that some landlords claim to accept rent allowance but with the rent being i.e. 800p.m?
Thanks for the help so far folks.


----------

